# Upgrade from Aquael Leddy Smart



## billiemackers (7 Dec 2016)

Hello all,

I'm looking to upgrade my light. I'm currently using an Aqauel leddy smart 6W. As much as I like the light, I'm after something a little bit more powerful. I really like the look of the Azoo Flexi Mini, even if it's a bit pricey. I'd like to get some reds developing in my H. pinnatifida and Rotala.

I'm just wondering, could anyone recommend a neat unit which would be a good upgrade?

I've seen a few nice looking lights on amazon, but am not sure if they would be much of an upgrade as they are all a similar power.


----------



## tim (7 Dec 2016)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chihiros-a-series-fresh-water-led-cheap-quality-led.43026/
Just bought the 60cm version for my 60p affordable and seems great quality, if a little too powerful but comes with a built in dimmer.


----------



## billiemackers (7 Dec 2016)

Thanks Tim, they look good! Might be a problem as my tank is 28.5cm edge to edge, could probably work around this though - any ideas?


----------



## ourmanflint (8 Dec 2016)

here you go. This is a corker though might be a bit too much power

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nemo-Aqua...1400mm-Aquarium-Fish-Plant-Light/112087663676


----------



## ourmanflint (8 Dec 2016)

Another option is the one I have on my 30cm cube

http://www.fish-street.com/digital_aquarium_led_lighting


----------



## Manisha (8 Dec 2016)

I also have a Chihiros A Series & have been really pleased with it too. Recently the company Hinterfeld that manufacture it have brought out a new range https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chihiros-c-series-specially-designed-for-nano-tank.47940/
I've been interested in trying as they're designed for nanos. The only disadvantage is the output in luminous flux isn't shown on the website yet!


----------



## Planted Bows (8 Dec 2016)

I'm in the same boat as Billiemackers, might have to have a closer look at the c series 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW (8 Dec 2016)

Another vote for the Chihiros A Series, really great light!


----------



## billiemackers (8 Dec 2016)

Manisha said:


> I also have a Chihiros A Series & have been really pleased with it too. Recently the company Hinterfeld that manufacture it have brought out a new range https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chihiros-c-series-specially-designed-for-nano-tank.47940/
> I've been interested in trying as they're designed for nanos. The only disadvantage is the output in luminous flux isn't shown on the website yet!



Thanks, they look perfect! Any idea if they have a built in dimmer?

Cheers for all if the replies, I'm glad I asked!


----------



## Manisha (11 Dec 2016)

billiemackers said:


> Thanks, they look perfect! Any idea if they have a built in dimmer?
> 
> Cheers for all if the replies, I'm glad I asked!



Sorry, I don't know - you could maybe ask Hinterfeld via the thread on this forum?


----------



## billiemackers (11 Dec 2016)

Manisha said:


> Sorry, I don't know - you could maybe ask Hinterfeld via the thread on this forum?



I already ordered the C301  I'll let you know when I've set it up. I think I spied what looks like and in-line dimmer in one of the pictures


----------



## billiemackers (16 Dec 2016)

Just in case anyone is interested, the new light arrived today. It is very smart indeed!

Noticeably brighter than the leddy smart and is dimmable. There are 7 settings in total from lowest to highest.



 



 



 



 

It seems good quality for the price and a lot of it is made out of metal with a matte black finish. "Mode" on the in-line controller is just on/off. Don't have any kit to provide you with light readings etc sorry. 

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm glad I bought it. Hopefully my plants will appreciate it!


----------

